# Sophie's World



## blademasterzzz (Feb 27, 2005)

I seriously adore that book. Always makes me think...


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 27, 2005)

WELL??? tell us a bit more about it!!!


----------



## lisajane (Feb 28, 2005)

_Sophie's World_ is my dad's most favourite novel.

I've tried to read it so many times, but I have to put it down at about the half-way mark because it just goes on too deeply into philosophy, and I perferred actual story with Sophie.

It's been quite some time since I've read it. _Sophie's World_, in summary, is a Norweigan novel by Jostein Gaarder in which Sophie meets an old philosopher, Alberto, who lives in the words, and teaches Sophie about the history of philosophy. The _Sophie's World_ that most of us would read is very Americanised (it's adapated rather than translated), and other versions of the origianally Norwegian book  _Sofies verden_ are much closer to the actual orignal, such as _Le Monde de Sophie_.

Sorry about my typing today, I can't seem to spell


----------



## Londongrey (Feb 28, 2005)

I'll second this book, it is very well written.


----------



## Adlib (Feb 28, 2005)

I loved this book, it is one of my favorite books of all time, ever. 

It was sooo well written and I have quite a short attention span but it kept me glued til the end. 

Very imaganative.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't know about americanized, because I read it in german when I was 12, and the translation was excellent. 

But I read it now every two years, and I always find something new in it to think about. It is just so well written, with amazing ideas in it.

I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Feb 28, 2005)

uhm, blade, how many languages do you know?


*worries that you might be a double genious*


----------



## demented_1004 (Feb 28, 2005)

This was a page-turner. At first it's like a novel about the history of philosophy but then like halfway there's a twist and guess what, the main character, Sophie, is supposedly in a book within a book! I loved this book and I would recommend this book to anyone!


----------



## blademasterzzz (Feb 28, 2005)

> uhm, blade, how many languages do you know?



 Lol. I travelled a lot, living 9 years in Russia, then another 4 in Switzerland, then in Sydney. 

So... Lemme see, I can speak Russian, German, English, Swiss-german (A dialect), and finally I learned French quite some time ago, but I'm hope less at it.

There! I am a super-nerd!  :twisted:


----------



## demented_1004 (Feb 28, 2005)

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> > uhm, blade, how many languages do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 languages! That's super! Je etudie francais aussi. Je parle un petit peu francais. Just out of curiosity(sorry I don't know how to say this in french)Vous aimez lirer beaucoup?


----------



## blademasterzzz (Feb 28, 2005)

Got everything except the last part. What do I like? Lirer - is that reading?

And it's four languages. As I said, I can barely understand written french, much less spoken French.

I think speaking a language is the only way to learn it. And I never spoke French anywhere other than in the french class.  :roll:


----------



## Debbie (Mar 1, 2005)

I love this book as well.  It made me think a lot and it's really one of those books that truly enlightens you.  Great stuff, although it can get a little heavy going with all the intrinsic history of philosophy involved.


----------



## relishdress (Apr 8, 2005)

I loved this book


----------



## EsotericAngel886 (Apr 20, 2005)

Yay!  People who have actually heard of Sophie's World.  Wow, I'm really excited!!!!!!!!!

I received this book for Christmas two years ago, and I absolutely loved it.  I asked for philosophical texts, and my sister found this and I just ate it up.

The one thing that sort of ruined it for me though was that Gaarder came to the climax too soon.  I would've loved to have gone through the entire book before knowing what was really going on, but that's just me.


----------

